# So sad :(



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope that sharing this URL is acceptable, if not I apologize but I wanted to share this with everyone whom might be interested, perhaps if you are local and looking for another dog you might contact the shelter?

http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/story?section=news/local&id=8458730


----------

